# New here



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I am new here, just a lil about myself.
Im 21 and dh is 39 and we live in Wales. We habe been married and ttc for 2 years. I have been told that I am not ovulating as I have excess estrogen in my body and very low progesterone. AF invites herself every 2-3 months and then I have very heavy bleeding.
At the moment I am trying to loose weight to loose some estrogen. Im haveing accupuncture every 2 weeks and taking herbal tablets and tea and I take wild yam root from 1 DPO. I have only began doing this in the last month so only time will tell.

 to all!!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya LittleWitchGirl and wecome to FF, everyone on here is so so lovely and if you ever have any problems, questions or just want to rant and rave about anything there is always someone on here who has either been through what you are going through or is willing to listen!  

On a night the chat room is excellent if you can keep up (it makes my head spin some nightS!) it is a wonderful place to meet some of the lasses and lads that are all addicted to FF! TRUST ME ADDICTED IS THE RIGHT WORD THIS PLACE HAS BEEN MY SAVIOUR!

Love, hugs and  plenty of  to you and your hubby!

Toni


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Littlewitch girl, welcome to FF, you might have a look at complementary therapies board, lots of stuff on accunpnture, herbs etc, in fact there are a lot of topics that you could relate to

Have some bubbles and enjoy the site 

Larkles
x


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive been trying the seb cds, not worked yet and I have been useing maca to try and help me ovulate.  Im going to use maca again next month.  I fogot to mention we are ttc lil number 1, never been pregnant.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Been using maca now for several months, taking 9 per day, had my 1st 30 day cycle for a long time, so seems to be kicking in as is meant to regulate cycles & is a natural aphrodisiac, I've felt a few kicks in the side but nothing much else-maybe should up my dose

Live in hope, it's hard I know

Spring is here and a new leaf is turning


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am reletively new to ff, founding it difficult to keep up with things at times.  

Here is a little about myself, I am 30 and dh 34 nearly!! We have been ttc for 3 years with no success. We started being investigated last spring and discovered that dh sperm count was fine but, my ovulation wasn't at full par. With this in mind in Angust05 I started taking Clomid 50mg for 3 months but no success. The clomid was increased to 100mg for 3 months but still no success. At the beginning of March06 my consultant decided to refer me for IUI.

I am currently waiting to here if I can have this on the NHS. The centre I will be having treatment if accepted is Nottingham Care.

I am finding this site really useful and of a great support, I am looking to find new friend going through similar experiences, as my friends just don't understand (but they have children!!) 

Speak to you soon hopefully

Sarah30 x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi littlewitchgirl and sarah30 and welcome to ff

Good luck with your journeys in making a baby and u will love this site for support and advice - i couldnt be without it!

Kate xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi littlewichgirl & sarah
welcome to ff
i to only use to get A/F 3-4mths 
i went on clomid got my BFP after 1st cycle but had m/c this wasnt due to the clomid it is coz ive got FVL which clotts my blood 
iwent bak on it a few mths late i had 3 cycles but nothing happend and had to be taken off it as i was having bad side effect 
i was then put on tamoxifen which does the same as clomid and u take it the same way ive had 6cycles and ive now started to ovulate and i now get my A/F every 28-30 days no BFP yet but things are now starting to change for the better
so good luck girls feel free to email me or msn me anytime 
even if u just want to have a natter we all need to have a rant now and then 
take care baby dust for u both and ill send u both some bubbles wen they apear again
     
steph


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

larkles said:


> Been using maca now for several months, taking 9 per day, had my 1st 30 day cycle for a long time, so seems to be kicking in as is meant to regulate cycles & is a natural aphrodisiac, I've felt a few kicks in the side but nothing much else-maybe should up my dose
> 
> That is quite alot to be taking in one day, be carefull not to be overdosing!! You should have 1 week off maca per cycle. I have been taking one tablet every 2 days for 2 weeks before . I was hoping she was going to come this month but no luck so far...........
> I am taking 1 405mg tablet of wild yam root a day at 1dpo through the 2ww. Dont't take it before O'ing or it will react as the pill.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi LittleWitchGirl! Welcome to FF. I'm new too and relatively at the start of the journey!! Hope you enjoy and learn as much as I am!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Littlewitchgirl 

Looks Like youve had some good replies, so I just want to say if you need any help give me a shout,
Wishing you loads of  and 
*~Dizzi~*


----------

